# Yellow-Tinted Fog Light Covers



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if yellow-tinted fog light covers like the ones pictured on this GTI are made for the Beetle? I'd love to smoke/black out my orange side markers and replace my clear fog covers with yellow ones like these.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Here, this will do the trick http://www.ebay.com/itm/24in-x-12in...Parts_Accessories&hash=item338064582d&vxp=mtr


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

These don't look bad at all! I went searching around on the MK6 GTI forum and I found that almost everyone who wanted to put yellow covers on used Lamin-X. Sure enough, they make yellow covers for the Beetle too!
http://www.lamin-x.com/VW-Beetle-12-Light-Covers-p/vw133.htm


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

NickSarazen said:


> These don't look bad at all! I went searching around on the MK6 GTI forum and I found that almost everyone who wanted to put yellow covers on used Lamin-X. Sure enough, they make yellow covers for the Beetle too!
> http://www.lamin-x.com/VW-Beetle-12-Light-Covers-p/vw133.htm


Chiiiiit...I may go smoked!! Thanks Nick!!


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Chiiiiit...I may go smoked!! Thanks Nick!!


Anytime man, thanks for your side markers post!!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Id suggest buying it in a sheet so that you have some extra material to work with. I used an amber lanex on our fogs. Looks really good. removing the fogs is a total pain in the butt though.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Id suggest buying it in a sheet so that you have some extra material to work with. I used an amber lanex on our fogs. Looks really good. removing the fogs is a total pain in the butt though.


Thanks for the tip, I'll definitely be purchasing a sheet. Want to make sure I get it right. The DIY video said you don't have to remove the fogs to apply though, did you remove them anyway?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

NickSarazen said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll definitely be purchasing a sheet. Want to make sure I get it right. The DIY video said you don't have to remove the fogs to apply though, did you remove them anyway?


I don't guess you have to remove the fog light. I did to make it easier to wrap the WHOLE lenses. Prob overkill but I didn't want to take the chance on a part of the lenses not being covered and that part being visible.


----------

